# Hi....



## bomber (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi all,

Just joined... been around the combat flight sim forums awhile...

I'm 41, dad of 2, a missus and mortgage... all the usuall stuff...

But I'm also a mod leader for a WWII bomber sim....

http://www.targetware.net/modules.p...rum&f=40&sid=171562ddb44d8350b69be77e23146bc3

it's a long way from completion but I still have a lot of fun building and flying my Lancasters.... and I'm always after new forum to gather information from.

So there you are..... that's me a bloke on the scrounge for Lancaster stuff....


regards

Simon


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 12, 2006)

An honest man. Love it. 

Bomber sim, eh?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 12, 2006)

had a quick look that site looks like you might have some good info on there, welcome to our site I'm a bit of a fan of the lancaster myself so might be able to help you with any information you need...........


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forums Simon. I do some work for a mod as well, although it is a WW2 total conversion for Battlefield 2 (also do some work for the Battlefield 1942 mod as well).


----------



## evangilder (Aug 12, 2006)

Welcome Simon.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2006)

Hallo Simon.Nice to read you.


----------



## bomber (Aug 12, 2006)

This is another little baby... most of the work has been done by others I'm just converting her over to nightfighter duty...


----------



## colourblind (Aug 13, 2006)

Welcome Simon,

Here is an image captured in the last year by a mate in Europe.
Hope you like it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 13, 2006)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello Bomber,

I used to do mods for EAW. Didn't make a single one since last year though...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 13, 2006)

colourblind said:


> Welcome Simon,
> 
> Here is an image captured in the last year by a mate in Europe.
> Hope you like it.


I don't know if he does, but I do. I'll take it, thank you very much.


----------



## bomber (Aug 13, 2006)

Sorry for not replying, got carried away on the other thread plus a little bit of shopping with the missus....

Yeh that's a great image as it clearly shows the camo arrangement.

Thanks

Simon


----------



## colourblind (Aug 13, 2006)

Go for your life! Free wallpaper for everyone .


----------

